# Etonné par la prise en charge du francais

## Kinou-

J'ai installé la redHat 8.0 sur une machine puis lui ai demandé de la mettre en fracais, of course les accents merdaient (du certainement a l'UTF8 par defaut sous rh  :Cool:  et la avec gentoo, pouf je fous mon gnome en francais et bham ca marche.

C beau le progres   :Very Happy: 

L'UTF8 ca pose plein de pb d'encoding cette saloperie faudrait ke tout le monde y passe ou personne paske bon c lourd ...  :Sad: 

----------

